# Amazon shopping-related



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all. I've been looking at Kindle books people are recommending and not seeing my "Add to List" option. Not even for the hardcopy or paperback versions either. If I'm not prepared to buy a book, I like to add it to my Wish List to refer back to later.

Has anyone else experienced this? (It has been there while I've been Christmas shopping for non-book items.)

Sorry if this doesnt belong in this sub-forum, but wasnt sure where else to post it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I add things to wish lists all the time . . . so the button is definitely there. It's all the way to the right. Depending on the size of the screen, you may need to scroll down a bit.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm still seeing "Add to List" directly below the buy/borrow options for all books.  I just added an e-book to my pre-order watch list.

Amazon has been a little wonky for me today - slow to load, graphics not loading at all on some pages, etc.  I don't know if the servers are overwhelmed with last-minute shoppers or what.

I hope it was just a temporary aberration and the button shows up again for you soon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL Well if anyone wants to try an 'experiment,' then go to this link and see if the Add to List button is displayed for you. It's not for me. Nor for some other books I looked at.

https://www.amazon.com/Lucifer-Effect-Understanding-Good-People-ebook/dp/B000OVLKFO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1513795221&sr=1-1&keywords=lucifer+effect


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> LOL Well if anyone wants to try an 'experiment,' then go to this link and see if the Add to List button is displayed for you. It's not for me. Nor for some other books I looked at.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lucifer-Effect-Understanding-Good-People-ebook/dp/B000OVLKFO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1513795221&sr=1-1&keywords=lucifer+effect


I used your link and the Add to List did not show up for me on the Kindle or hardback options. It does show up directly beneath the book cover on the paperback page.

I _think_ the reason I don't have the option on the e-book is because it is only available on non-e-ink devices and I only have e-ink devices registered to my account. For the hardback, it appears to only be available through 3rd-party sellers, so that could be why there. For the paperback, it is available directly from Amazon and the Add to List does show up.

Otherwise - I have no clue.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for checking!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I see Add to List but it's on the left side under the book cover, the click for Audible sample, the ISBN information, and the Read on any device box.
It also shows all my e-ink Kindles in the See all supported devices drop-down.


----------

